

EFF Explains: How The NSA Deploys Malware - mckoss
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/10/how-nsa-deploys-malware-new-revelations
In addition to making plug-ins &quot;click to play&quot; (in Chrome:<p>Settings =&gt; Show Advanced Settings =&gt; Privacy =&gt; Content Settings =&gt; Plug-ins =&gt; Click to play)<p>be sure to look at your Manage Exceptions.  I had a number of sites that had special &quot;Allow&quot; privileges that I no longer think are warranted.
======
mckoss
In addition to making plug-ins "click to play" (in Chrome:

Settings => Show Advanced Settings => Privacy => Content Settings => Plug-ins
=> Click to play)

be sure to look at your Manage Exceptions. I had a number of sites that had
special "Allow" privileges that I no longer think are warranted.

------
mariusz79
So even if I'm running Debian, NSA could at any point in time redirect my
traffic to their servers, and instead of installing VIM, I will be getting
VIM-NSA Edition :). Great.

